# Hello, a poem?



## Fiyaero (Dec 11, 2010)

I'm kind of new here and I've been reading the poems section... I thought I would share one of mine.

It's not exactly about horses- it can apply to any pet we love. I hope you all enjoy it and find truth in it.

_"I break my own heart"

_ _I never did think,_
_I was breaking my heart,_
_I thought it was you,_
_Who tore me apart,_

_It started from the beginning,_
_And progressed far from there,_
_As our bond grew stronger,_
_And we matured to a pair,_

_You were always right here,_
_Never out of sight,_
_You were my friend every moment,_
_From morning to night,_

_I took you for granted,_
_I didn’t hug every second,_
_Which is so important,_
_Now that I reckon,_

_Time is a gift,_
_I never thought it would end,_
_So I treated it that way,_
_I’m sorry my friend,_

_That I wasted those years,_
_More than I should,_
_But you know I’d take back,_
_Every moment I could,_

_From our walks in the forest,_
_To our swims in the sea,_
_You relished every moment,_
_That you spent with me,_

_Yet I had the idea,_
_That you’d live forever,_
_And that we would have,_
_Infinity together,_

_I learned the hard way,_
_That good things don’t last,_
_And the time that you have them,_
_Goes by too fast,_

_Once morning I woke,_
_To find a shadow at the door,_
_I didn’t know what it was,_
_I’d never seen it before,_

_I felt like my soul,_
_Was sucked from my blood,_
_As I waded through,_
_This tragedy flood,_

_I clawed at it’s eyes,_
_I clawed at it’s cloak,_
_I clawed at it’s face,_
_Until my heart broke,_


_It was death in my face,_
_I shoved him away,_
_As hard as I fought,_
_He came here to stay,_

_I tried to bargain,_
_He wouldn’t take deals,_
_He just wanted you,_
_To haul off in his creels,_

_I said “No it’s not time”!_
_Life seemed to halt,_
_It was then and there,_
_I knew I was at fault,_

_I am the one,_
_Who chose to love a pet,_
_Unconciouslly accepting,_
_That you were a threat,_

_A threat to my heart,_
_A threat to my love,_
_When eventually death,_
_Always rises above,_

_I never did think,_
_I was breaking my heart,_
_I thought it was you,_
_Who tore me apart,_

_When your head lolled off,_
_And your eyes died there,_
_I finally realized,_
_You weren’t mine to share,_

_Owned by a higher power,_
_You always had yourself,_
_You were only here to enjoy,_
_By my loving ol’ self,_
_I want you back,_
_Even though you are here,_
_I want your physical body,_
_To smell hold and hear,_

_Breathing is natural,_
_Now you aren’t any more,_
_You went back to God,_
_For him to adore,_

_He is so lucky,_
_I wish I was God,_
_So I could see you,_
_My incredible dog,_

_You are waiting for me,_
_I can feel your breath,_
_I know you are here,_
_Even in death,_

_I promise ok?_
_That I’ll never leave,_
_The day that I die,_
_Is the day I won’t grieve,_

_I’ll grab you and hug you,_
_I’ll never release,_
_Your eternal companionship,_
_That you sent through the leash,_

_And we’ll run off together,_
_In the milky blue sky,_
_Because there is no such thing,_
_As saying goodbye,_


_I never did think,_
_I was breaking my heart,_
_I thought it was you,_
_Who tore me apart._


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

That is just a lovely poem and so very moving. I especiallly love the openning stanza which you repeated throughout. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## alissabrianna (Oct 21, 2010)

Amazing! and sooo true. I think, unfortunately, everyone can relate to this.


----------



## Fiyaero (Dec 11, 2010)

Thank you, I'm glad you enjoyed it


----------



## CheyGurl17 (Aug 19, 2010)

Thats a great poem! Thanks for sharing it so that I could read it too!


----------



## Phantomstallion (Jan 3, 2010)

I love it. So touching and even educational. That we can't take things for granted. That good things don't last forever. Well Done.


----------

